
Swift Code Formatters - ingve
https://nshipster.com/swift-format/
======
akhilcacharya
NSHipster and Ray Wenderlich (sp?) put out absolutely amazing content for the
ecosystem. Are there any similar blogs, platforms for other ecosystems?

Also, just had to comment on the Jacob Wohl reference at the start. I’m not
sure if it’s good that it’s become a meme or bad.

